# Can someone explain the appeal of Amish romances to me?



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

When you shop enough on Amazon, you're bound to get some wacky recommendations every once in a while.  One of those for me was an Amish romance.  The concept of Amish romance books being popular for kindle is completely foreign to me.  By definition, the people buying these electronic books can't be Amish.  And yet there's an audience.  So if you're a fan of Amish romance, what's the appeal?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I don't read any romances, but I love mysteries set in other cultures and historical periods.  I like getting some insight into a different way of living.  For instance there is a series of mysteries set in North Korea that I'm interested in reading, even though I'm not from Korea and believe North Korea would be a horrid place to live.

I suspect Amish romances have similar appeal to "English" readers, probably with the added feeling that theirs is a simpler and less complicated and stressful existence (which I suspect isn't true, even though it sounds appealing).


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

They're clean and Christian. I'm not a romance fan either way (nor a Christian) but I know a lot of romance readers want "clean" novels - no graphic sex or profanity. And I wouldn't be surprised if other Christians, though not Amish, can still appreciate Christian values of Amish novels. There are also communities who live very much like the Amish (simple farmers with plain, conservative clothing) though do have electricity so it might appeal to them as well.


----------



## aecardenas (Dec 16, 2011)

The beards. It's the beards, I tell you. Something about those Abe Lincoln beards just cries out "Romance" to me.


----------



## Marlene Joyce Spark (Aug 6, 2012)

aecardenas said:


> The beards. It's the beards, I tell you. Something about those Abe Lincoln beards just cries out "Romance" to me.


Lol.

Sent from my GT-I9100T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheap & easy answer...:"Witness".  (The movie, for any young'uns here...)

But there might be some answers in the customer reviews of some of the books in the genre - which apparently is pretty popular.


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

LOL. I didn't know that was a thing.


----------



## Rook (Sep 6, 2011)

Maybe everybody just looks sexier by candlelight?


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Alpha72 said:


> LOL. I didn't know that was a thing.


Oh, it's a thing. This book is #417 in the Kindle store:
http://www.amazon.com/Jacobs-Daughter-Christian-Romance-ebook/dp/B006LMNBL6/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1344708826&sr=8-2&keywords=amish+romance

Maybe it is the Witness factor, or just being able to explore a culture that's not your own. Or what we think happens in an Amish culture.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't read romance either, but I did spend hours traveling on Amtrak throughout the US with many Amish people, and their lifestyle to the outside world (to me anyway), seems somewhat mysterious. I imagine curiosity would be a large part of why someone might want to read an Amish romance. Maybe there's a forbidden twist in there somewhere.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

I think it's the appeal of a completely different culture. Plus the 19th century lifestyle of the Amish may seem romantic to many. And Christian romance novels, many of which feature the Amish, are popular in general and not just among Christian readers, but also among those who don't like sex and cursing in their romances.

I've read one or two Amish books (not pure romance but Amish romantic suspense - yes, it exists) and what I liked about those books was the glimpse into a very different culture.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

There are people who have a fantasy of "getting away from it all", and embracing a simpler lifestyle.


----------



## CEaston (Jan 23, 2012)

My sister really loves Amish romance novels. She has two kids, works part-time, goes to school part-time, and has a lot of life drama. The notions of a simpler lifestyle and simpler relationships seem to really appeal to her. She's also said that she finds the innocence romantic.


----------



## Nova_Implosion (Jul 20, 2012)

It's the butter churning.


----------



## Ann Chambers (Apr 24, 2011)

I also think there's an appeal to the simpler lifestyle. I've read several Amish mystery-type books and quire enjoy them. Our lives are so hectic and scattered. The simpler life is interesting and a nice change of pace.


----------



## Avis Trammell (Aug 24, 2012)

It's because the romance is old-fashioned.  I suspect the female readers of the genre don't like the pains and hassles of modern dating, including being pressured to have sex on the first date, before they've even discovered if they like the guy or not.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Avis Trammell said:


> It's because the romance is old-fashioned. I suspect the female readers of the genre don't like the pains and hassles of modern dating, including being pressured to have sex on the first date, before they've even discovered if they like the guy or not.


One wants to be careful about drawing generalizations about people's personalities and attitudes based on what they like to read.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am not Amish (I wouldn't even call myself Christian or any other religion either) and I have no problem with sex or profanity in books but I do like reading Amish romance novels.

I have pretty much always loved romance novels of any kind so when I would walk past the Amish romance section in books stores (like the OP i was shocked when I discovered there was such a thing int he first place) I thought about picking one up but never did because, like I said before, I am not religious.  

However, when I got my Kindle Amazon had one of them for free.  I figured I had nothing to lose so I bought it.  It turned out I really liked the book, even though I didn't always believe the religious stuff being talked about.  I have read a few more since then when Amazon had them on sale and they are nice romance novels.

I read the other religious romance novels that are offered for free and some of them have been so good I have purchased the authors other books at full price.  I have no problem separating the religious aspects from the romance story.

Obviously, if you are not a fan of romance in general, you will probably not be a fan of these types of books.


----------



## Brenda Coulter (Aug 18, 2012)

I read and write inspirational romance novels. The Amish stories (which are included in that genre) have been hot for several years now. Here's my take on their appeal to readers:

1. As inspirational romances (a hugely popular genre that continues to gain ground), they're what I like to call guilt-free entertainment for conservative Christian readers. Those readers don't have to worry that the novels will ridicule or attempt to undermine the faith they hold so dear.

2. They depict a simpler lifestyle; a nice escape from our busy everyday lives. People have long been curious about the Amish, and these books offer glimpses into that life.

3. They celebrate large, close-knit families that are involved in loving, supportive communities of friends and relatives. They emphasize a warm sense of "belonging".

Those are just off the top of my head. I'm sure there are many other reasons for the popularity of Amish romances.


EDITED TO ADD:

Many Amish women read these romances (in the PRINT versions, of course). My fellow inspirational romance authors even get letters from them!


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

I like them because they're 'Clean' romances. (I don't like the term 'Clean' because it implies other romances are 'dirty' but whatever.) 

They are character driven because the relationship builds slowly. 

There's no 'sex by page 70' so the characters are usually busy doing something besides obsessing about getting the other person into bed. 

There is usually more plot and character development which equals more 'story.'

The fact that family/religion/spirituality is important to the character gives depth and meaning.

The writer is free to get a little literary and lyrical with the writing.


----------



## amygamet (Aug 26, 2012)

LOL, the buyers can't be Amish.  True!  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Square-Shipshewana-Mystery-ebook/dp/B005PMZN3W/ref=pd_sim_kstore_19

Who'd have thunk it, there are Amish murder mysteries too!


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> I think it's the appeal of a completely different culture. Plus the 19th century lifestyle of the Amish may seem romantic to many. And Christian romance novels, many of which feature the Amish, are popular in general and not just among Christian readers, but also among those who don't like sex and cursing in their romances.
> 
> I've read one or two Amish books (not pure romance but Amish romantic suspense - yes, it exists) and what I liked about those books was the glimpse into a very different culture.


I'd wonder how true it is to the culture, though. I know the complete mince that romances make of anything Scottish and believe me I shudder. Is there any chance at all they'll do better with Amish? Like actually learn something about it? Or will they just base it on other romances and the movie Witness?

Edit: No, I don't hate romances, just hate books that are sloppy in research whatever the genre. Twist my arm _REALLY_ hard and I'll even admit that I occasionally read an LGBT romance.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

The Scottish historical romances are truly awful and plenty of historical romances, particularly those written by American authors about non-American settings, are not overly accurate. For some reason, religious historical romances often seem to be a bit more accurate than the regular ones, if only because you don't get well-bred ladies dropping their corsets in a semi-public place for the first handsome rake that comes along or quivering virgins turning into experienced sex-machines during their first time.

Of course, I have been to Scotland, so I can tell how wrong many historical romances get things. However, I have never met a real life Amish person, so it's more difficult to tell whether the authors get things wrong.


----------



## herocious (May 20, 2011)

They have massive parties.


----------



## K. A. Jordan (Aug 5, 2010)

CoraBuhlert said:


> The Scottish historical romances are truly awful and plenty of historical romances, particularly those written by American authors about non-American settings, are not overly accurate.


Ironically enough - I read stories set in America, written by British authors, who also get all kinds of little details wrong. I think it's funny - but my sense of humor is quite twisted.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

K. A. Jordan said:


> Ironically enough - I read stories set in America, written by British authors, who also get all kinds of little details wrong. I think it's funny - but my sense of humor is quite twisted.


Oh, I'm not saying that others don't do it. I pretty much avoid any book set in Germany written by a non-German, because even very good authors (e.g. Tim Powers, Roberto Bolanos) who normally do thorough research get things wrong.

But somehow the problem is particularly bad with historical romances, which are overwhelmingly set in Britain and overwhelmingly written by American authors with a few Australians mixed in. So unless an authors comes highly recommended or is a known quantity (e.g. you can rely on Carla Kelly to do her research, whether she's writing a regency romance or Mormon inspirational romances), I mostly don't bother anymore, because I can take only so many "And then the virginal miss had hot and sweaty sex with the most notorious rake in the whole realm in the backroom at Almack's" scenes.

What's done to Scotland is even worse. Much of the time you can't even tell whether the books is supposed to be set in the Middle Ages or the 19th century or sometime in between and neither can the author. I tend to call those Scottish historical romances kiltrippers, because that's what they are.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

CoraBuhlert said:


> What's done to Scotland is even worse. Much of the time you can't even tell whether the books is supposed to be set in the Middle Ages or the 19th century or sometime in between and neither can the author. I tend to call those Scottish historical romances kiltrippers, because that's what they are.


Oh, good name for them. They are seriously painful to read. Heck, I've seen some contemporary "Scottish" romances where you had to wonder what planet they think Scotland is on.


----------

